# Mobile Internet Flat für 10€



## Johannes7146 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich nutze zur Zeit die vodafone-live-internet-flatrate

Leider ist dort nicht viel erlaubt. (Nur http(s)) dafür gibt es keine Begrenzeung des Volumen.

Nun habe ich folgendes Angebot zum gleichen Preis (10€) im Internet gefunden:
- 30 Tage mindestlaufzeit
- automatische verlängerung um 30 tage
- Kündigung bis 2 Tage vor ablauf der 30 Tage
- 1 GB Volumen (Danach entweder nochmal 10€ fürs nächste GB oder 25cent pro Mb)
- viele Protokolle erlaubt (Messeging wird ausdrück auch der Seite als erlaubt gekennzeichnet)
- 10kb taktung

Ich denke die 1GB sollten pro Monat reichen (für Mails, Messeging und surfen mitm Handy).

Meine Fragen nun:
Hat jemand von euch diese Flat von simyo? Wie ist der empfang ? Reichen 1 GB wirklich aus?


----------

